# Apache Webserver unter Windows 2003 Installieren



## jackisback (3. November 2007)

Hallo, 
Ich habe mir eine Windows 2003 Server bei Strato gemietet und jetzt habe ich alles installiert "MySQL, PHP" usw. Wenn ich jetzt den Apache Starte kommt die Fehlermeldung "Syntax error on line 492 of C.\....\conf\httpd.conf"
Und dann noch das hier  "Only first PHPINIDir direktive honored per configuration tree -  subsequend ones ignored"

Hier ein auschnitt aus meiner config datei.

"#BEGIN PHP INSTALLER EDITS - REMOVE ONLY ON UNINSTALL
ScriptAlias /php/ "C:/Program Files/PHP/"
Action application/x-httpd-php "C:/Program Files/PHP/php-cgi.exe"
PHPIniDir "C:/Program Files/PHP/"
LoadModule php5_module "C:/Program Files/PHP/php5apache2_2.dll"
[492]PHPIniDir "C:/Program Files/PHP/"
LoadModule php5_module "C:/Program Files/PHP/php5apache2.dll"
PHPIniDir "C:/Program Files/PHP/"
LoadModule php5_module "C:/Program Files/PHP/php5apache.dll"
#END PHP INSTALLER EDITS - REMOVE ONLY ON UNINSTALL"

die 492 habe ich hier reingeschrieben, das soll die Zeile sein.

Wer kann helfen?


----------

